
How to Feel Good with Hyperfocus? - kinzebret
When I become curious about something, I take a deep dive in and learn a lot (mostly programming related things). But I can&#x27;t and don&#x27;t want to stick with something. I&#x27;ve already accepted it that this is the way I learn and life. But there is a problem with it. I feels like failing every time I stop something and start something new and I have the feeling that it becomes faster. 1 year ago it was like 1 thing&#x2F;Month for now its like multiple things&#x2F;per day.
======
meiraleal
"I've already accepted it that this is the way I learn and life"

After you identify a personality trait of yours that you don't like, it is not
healthy to just accept it as it is. You can always improve. Choose better,
invest less time in every try and spread it longer, or... Change your mindset!
You don't really need to stick with all of your curious learnings, but of
course, we have to stick with some otherwise you are just wasting time.

~~~
kinzebret
I've already accepted it because from all decision that I make related to this
issue this one feels less bad. But I have always the feeling that I need this
ONE information, this ONE meaningful advise, this ONE mentoring to use this
impulsiveness for my benefit.

------
pixelkritzel
Oh, I know this one. But I realized that there is positive name for this Jack
of All Traits. You can also see this as a quality.

As long as it doesn't impact your life too badly, why would you change
something.

About your feeling of failing I had this too. Once I told my therapist I feel
like I have this huge debt of all the never finished projects and starting
something new would increase the debt. My salvation was allowing myself to
"fail" and experience the anxiety and guilt coming with this. Turns out this
feeling of failing was not good for anything and more like a story in my head.

The school of therapy which turned my life hugely around was Acceptance and
Commitment Therapy just if you are curious and need another hyperfocus topic.

Also if you already know the term hyperfocus you already read about ADHD. My
medication make a huge difference to get going despite frustrations.

------
satvikpendem
Apparently hyper focus can be a symptom of ADHD, and many people on HN seem to
have realized they have ADHD as an adult through such symptoms. Perhaps you
too could look into this.

------
kleer001
Are you asking how to be satisfied with being inadequately conscientious?

Don't be. That way lies misery for you and those around you.

[https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/raising-
your-...](https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/raising-your-
conscientiousness)

~~~
kinzebret
Thank you for this good article, I want comment the 4 suggestions:

"Focus on specifics" ... don't have a problem with this but sometimes the pace
is very fast and then after it, I feel depressed

"Make daily plans—and work on sticking to them" and "Use reminders" ... yeah I
will give it a try

"Stay social" ... Have to say that I am feeling very good when I am alone. But
maybe it's not so good for me. I will try to become more social in the future.
My wife will support this ;)

